
Alpine Linux 3.6.0 Released - nikolay
https://alpinelinux.org/posts/Alpine-3.6.0-released.html
======
nikolay
NEW FEATURES AND NOTEWORTHY NEW PACKAGES

* Support for 64-bit little-endian POWER machines (ppc64le)

* Support for 64-bit IBM z Systems (s390x)

* Rust 1.17.0 and Cargo 0.18.0

* GHC 8.0.2

* Julia 0.5.2

SIGNIFICANT UPDATES

* GCC 6.3

* LLVM 4.0

* PHP 7.1

* Go 1.8

* Python 3.6

* LuaJIT 2.1beta3

* nginx 1.12

* Ruby 2.4

NOTEWORTHY CHANGES

* The llvm package has been changed to be provided by a versioned llvm<X> package, which is presently llvm4;

* The -grsec kernel-related packages have been renamed to -hardened;

DEVELOPMENT-RELATED CHANGES

* MD5 and SHA-1 hashes have been removed from APKBUILDs, being obsoleted by SHA-512;

* set -e is now implied in APKBUILDs, automatically failing the build upon unhandled failing commands;

* A check() function has been added to APKBUILDs that allows packages to run test suites after build(), ensuring no regressions have occurred. This has been implemented for a number of packages, and policy onward will be to have them either be present or explicitly opted-out of with good reasoning;

